# Well, I finally got an answer to the question on auger orientation.



## db9938

The response:

"_The auger is rotating in a forward direction. I think the new ribbon auger is what is throwing you off. If you were rotate the auger the same as the other examples it would look the same. So if you would turn the auger one half revolution it would look as if it were going the other direction when it is in fact acting as a screw. Hope this helps. Have a great day._"

Now, I know that I am far from any expert. Nor am I an engineer, by trade, but you take a look. Pay attention to the "saw tooth" pattern on the "ribbon style auger." There is but one way that they could rotate, that would make them effective. Am I wrong?


----------



## Ariens1976

Those are backwards... me thinks


----------



## liftoff1967

db9938 said:


> The response:
> 
> "_The auger is rotating in a forward direction. I think the new ribbon auger is what is throwing you off. If you were rotate the auger the same as the other examples it would look the same. So if you would turn the auger one half revolution it would look as if it were going the other direction when it is in fact acting as a screw. Hope this helps. Have a great day._"
> 
> Now, I know that I am far from any expert. Nor am I an engineer, by trade, but you take a look. Pay attention to the "saw tooth" pattern on the "ribbon style auger." There is but one way that they could rotate, that would make them effective. Am I wrong?


Sounds like a politician wrote this email. Typed allot, but did not say much. I'm assuming this is about the backward augers thread from a couple months back?

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru.../33394-i-think-my-technique-needs-work-5.html

Post #50


----------



## db9938

liftoff1967 said:


> Sounds like a politician wrote this email. Typed allot, but did not say much. I'm assuming this is about the backward augers thread from a couple months back?
> 
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru.../33394-i-think-my-technique-needs-work-5.html
> 
> Post #50


I couldn't find the original thread, so I thought that I would cut to the chase..

I did respond to the email, but apparently they have a "no-reply filter" to customers questions.....

Here's another image:










Compare that to the 327p:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

It's just backwards, period - doesn't matter what they say.


----------



## Shryp

Maybe the do it so they look serrated, yet the teeth don't catch on anything? Could be for the users benefit if they hit steps or a curb or for the machines benefit if the gearbox is real cheap. A hand saw going backwards still cuts some, but doesn't catch. Anyone that has ever cut anything has at some point went backwards to start the cut.


----------



## sscotsman

Kiss4aFrog said:


> It's just backwards, period - doesn't matter what they say.


Yep..its very simple, they are on backwards, period, end of story.
The serrations have nothing to do with it..
You need to swap the right auger to the left side, and the left auger to the right,
Then it will be correct.

Scot


----------



## db9938

I have, but I would not attempt to cut the entire board that way. Interestingly, the 327p has the teeth oriented to actually engage the ice. 

Either way, this has left me not feeling all that confident in their knowledge, of their equipment.


----------



## sscotsman




----------



## dbert

> The response:
> 
> "_The auger is rotating in a forward direction._


Rotating in a forward direction.
In a forward direction?
What does that mean exactly? 
If the "top" of the auger is rotating forward (typical on 99.999% of all blowers) they are installed wrong as many have said.


----------



## db9938

That would be correct, but the customer service rep states otherwise. 

I was just trying to be helpful and point it out to them, but they are sticking to their story....


----------



## Zim

Nice set of pictures sscotsman. A picture is worth a thousand expert opinions! I agree..... They are most certainly backwards or on the wrong side I should say. I guess moving the snow away from the impeller seemed like a good idea to someone.


----------



## Normex

Agreed with all but !! they would work as such if the augers rotated backwards? Could this be possible with their models?
I know may be stupid assertion.


----------



## sscotsman

Normex said:


> Agreed with all but !! they would work as such if the augers rotated backwards? Could this be possible with their models?
> I know may be stupid assertion.


in theory, yes, they would work correctly if they rotated backwards..
but! then the impeller would also be rotating backwards, and impellers only work well in one direction, most are designed to only throw efficiently in one direction, they arent meant to be bi-directional..so with the "backwards augers", the augers would work if you reversed direction, but then the impeller would be severely impaired, so its not much of a gain..everything works best if its just set up correctly in the first place! 

and no, Husquvarna has not made a model that is designed to rotate in the opposite direction from other models..someone just put the augers on backwards, then they used that machine for promotional photos! a rather epic double-fail.

Scot


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

It would somewhat work if they rotated backwards but the snow would be in front of the auger and the augers would be trying to move the snow to the middle, in front of the augers gear case. It's hard to imagine how much or little snow would actually make it to the impeller as the auger would work like a broom always pushing the snow ahead of the machine.


----------



## pdesjr

Backwards definitely backwards


----------

